# How to replace trunk struts on E38?



## tyttebovs (Jan 16, 2006)

I just purchased a 1998 E38 (740iL) and I need to replace the trunk struts, since they're out of gas. I've found many good deals on the struts (Starla and Stabilus) but I still haven't found any instructions on how to replace the struts.

My questions are:

How do I replace the struts? What tools are required?
Is Stabilus better than Starla?
I appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I think it's easy, just a pair of needle-nose pliers to gently remove keepers on either end of strut pin.

Link:
Trunk Strut


----------



## tyttebovs (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link. That's exactly what I was looking for. Is there a general place onlne to find that sort of mechanical instructions and drawings?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Not really... just have to find people on message boards who have either done it, or seen it somewhere.  www.e38.org has alot of good info.


----------



## tyttebovs (Jan 16, 2006)

M. Wong, I just wanted to thank you again for your help. I bought the trunk struts (Stabilus - original OEM) and did the replacement in less than five minutes - piece of cake! Now the trunk works as it does in the BMW movie "Ambush"... But without the bullet holes!

Thanks!


----------

